# Deterioration of Spray Foam



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What type of foam an application was it?


----------



## RCrosby257 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Spray Foam Deterioration*

WoW,
Thanks for your response. Unfortunately, Although I was the one who did the original work, I don't recall the specific brand of product.
I only recall that it was a standard Walmart/Lowes aerosol can, likely 16 to 24 ounce capacity.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

1 part foam is not the greatest stuff long term and the open cell stuff does tend to break down over time. Turns into a powdery mess from time to time.

Try some low expansion foam or caulking instead next time.


----------



## RCrosby257 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Spray Foam*

WoW,
Good advice. Thanks.
Rob


----------

